
Peter Shankman HARO: The Email Newsletter That Grosses $1+ Mil A Year  - jasonlbaptiste
http://mixergy.com/haro-peter-shankman/
======
petercooper
A related article from earlier in the year about the money made from e-mail
newsletters:
[http://www.businessweek.com/print/technology/content/feb2009...](http://www.businessweek.com/print/technology/content/feb2009/tc20090224_035701.htm)

------
daveyank
Great interview. Shankman is smart, energetic, and hilarious.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Discussion point for HN and Andrew Warner (if reading): How would you grow an
email newsletter business from the ground up and get new subscribers?

~~~
vaksel
you should watch the interview with thriller, covers a lot of those things.

But to save you time...good content + spam friends and family.

~~~
aidscholar
what's the link for the interview with thriller?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
<http://mixergy.com/thrillist-ben-lerer/>

